# sound card problem



## James Morrison (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a creative labs external sb0490 sound card, it has a line in on the back but i can,t see a line
out it only seems to have a spdif out or optical out have i bought the wrong card.

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it only seems to have a spdif out or optical out have i bought the wrong card.


It can't be the SB0490 then, because it certainly has line-in and line-out. Did you get a manual with it?

brucek


----------



## James Morrison (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for reply, never got a manual with it got it off of ebay on the rear panel it has the following connections c/sub, rear, front, line in, spdif out, din, & usb in and on the front it has optical out, mike in, phones, and a cmss button. on the top mic volume button & master volume button. It has stamped on the bottom creative labs model no sb0490, complies with canadian ices-003 class B


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> front, line in


Yes = Line-out stereo and Line-in stereo.

brucek


----------



## James Morrison (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you again for reply, sorry for sounding a bit stupid, but i take it you mean that front is the line out.

Cheers


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> i take it you mean that front is the line out


Yeah, front is line-out stereo (left and right front channels). You require an adapter to split the stereo into left and right channels. This is also true of the line-in - it requires an adapter.

Be sure to read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.


brucek


----------



## James Morrison (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks very much, have got all the cables that are needed, have been reading up on the great help on this site. Quite a lot to get your head around but sure once i get started (and probably after a few mistakes) i will figure it out.

Thanks again,

James


----------

